# nordOsc Synthesizer



## Noisefever (23. Mrz 2012)

Moin! 

Ich arbeite grad an einem kleinen Synthesizer und bin inzwischen recht weit. Das Ziel des Teils ist in Echtzeit manipulierbare Musik für zB Spiele zu machen. Vorallem mit sehr kleiner Dateigröße.

Der Editor ist noch nicht ganz fertig, wird aber im ganz einfach gehaltenem klassischen Trackerstil sein.

hier ein noch schneller und unfertiger Demosong:  nordOsc


----------



## c_sidi90 (23. Mrz 2012)

implementierst du auch eine vst schnittstelle ? Hab mich damals auch mal an einen Synthesizer ähnlich dem 3xoSC von FL Studio gewagt, mein Problem war die Echtzeit berechnung bei Midi input Geräten. Es kam häufig zu Latenzunterschieden, was mich im Endeffekt auch zu C++ gebracht hatte, da die Performance einfach besser war. Hängt natürlich auch von den Programmierkünsten ab. Der Garbage-Collector hat bei den Echtzeitberechnungen auch teilweise knacksen verursacht. Würd mich mal interessieren wie du das umsetzt.

Lg


----------



## Noisefever (23. Mrz 2012)

Nee, das ginge zu weit. Die meisten VSTs sind wenigstens 2mb groß, da wäre der ganze Größenvorteil wieder dahin und man könnte gleich wieder n mp3 abspielen. Und die Plattformunabhängigkeit wäre auch futsch.

Oder meinst du daß man den Synth als Vst benützen kann? Das hatte ich mir schonmal überlegt, aber ich glaub eher nicht. Ist ne Motivationsfrage und VST ist ja auch sehr komplex.


----------



## Noisefever (23. Mrz 2012)

Ich lese einfach zu schnell, sorry 

Noch was übersehn:
Ich hab einen reacht großen 4096 Samples Buffer und das Rendering passiert in einem Thread. Durch den Buffer reagiert der Synth noch etwas träge auf Echzeitmanipulation. Ich muß mal schaun wie weit ich runterkann. Knacksen durch Überlastung hatte ich so aber noch nicht.

Der Demotrack verbrät bei mir momentan 12% CPU. Das ist eigentlich schon ein wenig viel für das was da passiert, aber ich finde grad nix mehr zum optimieren. C++ wäre natürlich viel besser, ganz klar. Aber da gibt es Synths wie Sand am Meer. Mir ging es gerade um Java.


----------



## schalentier (23. Mrz 2012)

Noisefever hat gesagt.:


> Der Demotrack verbrät bei mir momentan 12% CPU. Das ist eigentlich schon ein wenig viel für das was da passiert, aber ich finde grad nix mehr zum optimieren. C++ wäre natürlich viel besser, ganz klar. Aber da gibt es Synths wie Sand am Meer. Mir ging es gerade um Java.



Wenn du willst, wuerd ich mir mal den Quelltext ansehen. Vielleicht finde ich noch was zum optimieren. Oder was ist eigentlich deine Frage?


----------



## Noisefever (24. Mrz 2012)

Da ist keine Frage, das ist eine Projektvorstellung 
Trotzdem danke für dein nettes Hilfsangebot!


----------



## Noisefever (25. Apr 2012)

hab den Editor jetzt soweit daß er benutzbar ist. optisch sieht er total kacke aus, aber funktionell tut er erstmal seinen job. ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich die motivation aufbringe daran weiterzuarbeiten...

nordOsc Synthesizer  Noisefever


----------



## schalentier (27. Apr 2012)

Hey, sieht doch fetzig aus, so richtig schoen oldschool ;-) Die Steuerung erinnert mich ein bisschen an Dwarf Fortress :-D

Ich hab grad die fixe Idee im Kopf, dass man die Engine als virtuelle Hardware fuer die DCPU16 umbauen koennte... ^^ 0x10 ͨ


----------



## Noisefever (27. Apr 2012)

Für Notch's neues Spiel!?
Wie stellst du dir das vor? Nur den Editor oder wirklich das ganze Ding?


----------

